# J.C. Higgins Color Flow Tank Jewels



## shutterbugKELLY (Feb 9, 2007)

I just got a 1950 Fall/Winter Sears catalog that has our bicycle in it, but it has the 4 "exhaust rings" in the tank and no jewels.  Did they offer jewels on later bikes, and everybody else thought that they looked good and put them on their bikes?  Or, was it sort of an "aftermarket" add-on?

- Kelly : )


----------



## J.E (Feb 9, 2007)

should ether have the jewels or the super rare header tank.


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Feb 10, 2007)

In our catalog, the tank did not come with jewels or pipes (at least for that year) - they were not even listed as extra accessories.  The holes were left open.  Only the carrier came with 2 jewels.  The Color Flow De Luxe came in 2 color combinations with all of the options, although for about $5 less you could buy the De Luxe model without the spring fork.  So I'm wondering when the jeweled tanks came into play.

So for our bike to be technically right, we should take the jewels out, but they do look pretty good in the tank.  Though I'd hate to take it to a show and have people think that it's missing the jewels.

- Kelly


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 10, 2007)

You could enlarge a copy of the catalog page to display with your bike to show that it is correct with no jewels. I think you`re right,they do look good.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2007)

as far as I know the jewels are correct depending on the year and model. the nicer models had jewels and the mid line models didn't. same tank as far as I know. I believe the exhaust manifold fits on the same tank using the stock holes.
Scott


----------



## J.E (Feb 10, 2007)

Could you E-mail me a copy of that page i'd like to see it.I've got three color flowes.Two girls and one boys.I'd like to find a header tank to rounfd out my JC Higgens collection.


----------



## J.E (Feb 10, 2007)

OOPS My E-mail address is    justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's the De Luxe Color Flow with 4 "exhaust rings." There's also half a page describing all of the De Luxe's fabulous features.  Here's the paragraph where they mention the tank,

"Streamlining gives the appearance of motion.  *Exhaust rings in tank...just like those in big cars*.  Massive tank with chrome-plated drop...make bike look bigger.  *Luggage carrier with sleek jet tube design.  Two small jet tubes in end hold red safety reflectors*.  Chrome-plated name-plate on sides.  Heavy duty deep crescent fenders.  Frame has curved lower bar for additional streamlining."








Here's there cheaper model which has only 3 "exhaust rings," a different frame, different light, different paint scheme and colors, etc.







There are about a half-dozen other bikes shown, but they're all nothing bikes, i.e. 24", 20", or 26" standard bicycles, so I didn't scan them.  I'm tempted to pick-up a couple more early 1950s Sears catalogs to see how the models may have changed year-to-year, plus I like looking at all the Roy Rogers stuff that they sold 

- Kelly


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 11, 2007)

Add a Batwing and a springer fork for $10?  SOLD!!!


----------



## J.E (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL....I'll take one too......


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

heck I'll take the full size for 53.45


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

gosh Im actually buyin that one without the port holes and without a springer and light for 300 but its in really nice shape. Maybe I can upgrade to a springer


----------



## ram.1950 (May 24, 2009)

*Cataloging Catalogs?*

I was just wondering if anyone or any organization had cataloged all the bicycle pages from the Sears catalogs? There's a huge amount of data just sitting there. The bikes I have now I never even saw when I was a kid growing up in the 50s & 60's. There was one particular Ebay listing which I'm sure some of you saw for a 1915 Sears Bicycle Catalog including a Motor-Chief w/ a three speed stick, a Model Master, a Peerless, a Napoleon, an Elgin King, a Kenwood, etc. I have a 1966 catalog w/ seven pages of bikes and assessories three of them in full color featuring the Spaceliners and a 1968 catalog w/ five B&W pages. I would like to have access to all of that. Just wondering.  Road Master


----------



## ram.1950 (May 24, 2009)

*Sears Catalogs*

By the way, in my Ebay travels I came across pics of the Colorflow Tanks from a 1951 Sears catalog. They looked exactly the same - price just went up $4.00.  Road Master


----------

